

The shape of things to come: the new architecture of Silicon Valley - pash
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2014/01/apple-facebook-google-headquarters-architecture

======
11thEarlOfMar
Seems that there should be a purpose to the specific attributes of the
architecture. Pixar has a pretty unique space as well. One design goal was
minimizing the distance to any other person or place, while maintaining a
central courtyard where chance encounters can lead to serendipitous
discussions and keep the exchange of ideas flowing. There may be something to
the ring shape for Apple's HQ. Minimize distance to places and people while
maintaining the central courtyard.

What are the design goals of Facebook and Google? And LinkedIn for that
matter.

